# JC Penny by Simplicity



## tom coffey (Nov 13, 2020)

I've found a JC Penny badged Simplicity. I think only 500 were made and this one is # 149.







It ran when parked.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Yep... Legend has it there were only about 500 of the JCP branded 494's made. Makes you wonder why there have been at least 1/2 a dozen posted as "finds" on various lawn mower forums this year alone. 

New guy calling himself Hornet posted one on this forum last December in way better shape than that one. Got it cheap... Gonna restore it... Post pictures.... 

Rims must have been rusted to the axles and all he has for heat is a Bic lighter. Still waiting on that 1st picture from that rebuild.

Been collecting for 20+ years and I've made a lot of friends all over the country. We talk and the frequency of these "494 finds" have come up more than once this year. Not intending to sound like an A-hole, just giving you a little background.

If it's for real, congratulations you've got something, but I've heard this same scenario way to many times this year not to be skeptical. Post pictures of a shiny yellow, freshly restored 494, and you'll become an instant legend to a few guys I know.....


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hi Tom, welcome to the forum! So did you buy it?


----------

